# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Le reabonnement, en papier ou en numerique ?

## JJ Lionel

Ciao,
Je réalise que me réabonner au journal papier plutôt qu'à celui sur tablette m'est personnellement globalement équivalent (dans le sens d'un équilibre contenu, prix, périodicité, Couly ou non, etc. entre les deux formules), mais peut-être pas pour l'éditeur.

Alors ipad ou papier ?  ::huh::

----------

